# SSD su Playstation 4: come migliorano le prestazioni



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Su Playstation 4 è possibile (cosa consentita dalla Sony, a differenza di Microsoft su Xbox One) sostituire l'Hard Disk meccanico in dotazione con un SSD. Se non sapete cosa siano gli SSD, leggete questa guida --) http://www.milanworld.net/ssd-vs-hd...cremento-prestazioni-per-pc-e-mac-vt3481.html

La rivista tested ha affettuato un confronto tra una PS4 con disco rigido standard, un'altra con un'unità ibrida da 1 TB ed una con SSD Samsung da 256 Gb.

Le differenze sono evidenti. Con l'SSD l'avvio della console è più rapido di 6 secondi. In game, Killzone ha impiegato ben 20 secondi in meno per essere disponile al gioco. 

Uniche due noti dolenti: prezzo e capacità dell'SSD. La versione da 256 GB al momento non è consigliata. I giochi della PS4 richiedono più di 40 GB per essere installati e lo spazio di archiviazione si esaurirebbe prestissimo. Un SSD con una capacità di memoria maggiore, purtroppo, ha costi abbastanza elevati.

Al momento, dunque, la soluzione ideale tra costi e prestazione sembra essere l'unità ibrida.

Qui in basso al secondo post il grafico del test effettuato


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2013)

Interessante...in attesa di sviluppi


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Per ibrido cosa si intende?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Un SSD migliora solo gli avvii ed i caricamenti,al momento secondo me non vale la pena di installarlo,specialmente viste le pesanti istallazioni richieste dai nuovi giochi.A meno che non abbiate 400 euro da spendere,naturalmente 
Molto meglio un bel SSHD 



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per ibrido cosa si intende?



Presumo un SSHD,ovvero un hard disk con una cache SSD.


----------

